
Why Brexit Should Scare Anti-Trump Americans - adwmayer
http://theweek.com/articles/632118/why-brexit-should-scare-antitrump-americans
======
back_beyond
The day is November 5th 2016, and the top post on HN is "Donald Trump is the
45th President of the United States". Comments read "it is a sad day for the
United States" and "I don't understand, Hillary was polling well".

~~~
back_beyond
Edit: November 9th!

------
ars
See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradley_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradley_effect)

Polls may not reflect who people actually intend to vote for.

I consider a 50/50 split in polling to actually be a clear win for Trump.

